# What Rod to buy?



## Mikvi

Thanks to the kind people at P'Cola pier I have a free annual pass to fish there. I hope to get to the pier at least once a week as I'm retired and get bored easily. This is a new thing for me so I'm not sure on what equipment to buy. I have loads of gear, but I want a pier rod. Hopefully I can get some suggestions. I was planning on using a Penn 9500ss reel for Kings/Cobia. I have plenty of smaller ugly stix and Penn reels for Spanish etc. What other equipment do you guys recommend? Do I need a pier gaff, or is a drop net better? Is it worthwhile getting a pier cart? I would like to spend some time with someone who can "show me the ropes" If anyone had a few hours free, I'll buy lunch at flounders if you show me what to do and let me pick your brain.

PM me if interested.

Many Thanks

Mike


----------



## TheToE!

Congratulations! I think a good place to start would be checking out the outcast tent sale happening tomorrow. They'll have tons of setups and gear. You'll also meet a lot of local fisherman that would be willing to help you choose some gear!


----------



## Austin

I can tell you just about anything you want to know about fishing the local beach piers, well maybe not everything, but everything I've grown to know over the years. Most of us who fish the pier regularly have three rods. You do not want to pack on your whole arsenal for the trip to the pier. Why? It is hard to keep an eye on your equipment, thieves are common everywhere so it lessens your chances of one day having something taken while your attention is elsewhere. It's also more of a pain to haul everything up and down the pier, that is unless you have a pier cart (you can find these at any local tackle store). The three rods I am talking about are: A ling (cobia) rod, a king (mackerel) rod, and a pompano rod. Everyone has their own ways of fishing. As far as learning catching certain fish, you will learn this over time by watching folks on the pier, and reading a lot of good information. Another forum (dedicated to pier fishing) is panhandlepierfishing.com. Check it out, and you can ask any questions you may have there as well.

Generally the cobia rod is and 8 to 9 foot 1 piece rod, generally a 25lb class range rod. Your 9500ss reel would work well on this rod loaded full with 25-30lb mono line, or powerpro (personal preference, but both work fine.) This rod is used to throw a 2-4oz cobia jig (basically a large bucktail jig). You can find these at local tackle shops as well. We use this set up to sight cast to cobia, tarpon and schooling jack crevalle and bull redfish.

Your king rod would also be an 8 or 9 foot rod, but a lighter action, generally 15-20lb line class. As for a reel, you would want something that would hold about 250-300yds of 14-20lb. test. Which line weight is up to you. I generally use 14-17lb. These rods are used to throw natural bait such as cigar minnows, LY's, menhaden and hardtails. The lighter action rod helps cast these baits farther. The primary target with this rod is king mackerel when they start showing up in our waters. Generally you want to use a 12-18" leader made of steel (sevenstrand is preferred, but straight wire works well too. Use as small as of a swivel as possible (with a 30-60lb rating) to connect your line to your leader. As far as a hook goes, use treble hooks in the sizes of #4, #2, #1 and #1/0. You do not need to use a weight for this. The size of hook I use depends on what size bait I am using.

A pompano rod is basically an inshore rod. A good set up would be a 7 ft medium action rod, with a reel that will hold 250yds or so of 10lb test line. A shimano 2500 size reel is a good example. These rods are use to catch the smaller species around the pier such as pompano, spanish mackerel, sheepshead, flounder, redfish, whiting and black drum. The bait of choice for these rods is generally a pompano jig (smaller bucktail style jig.) You can find these in local tackle shops as well. A 15-20lb fluorocarbon leader is also great to use as well, although if targeting spanish mackerel, you want to use a light steel leader (spanish teeth cut through regular line easily, and will cause a lost bait).

I would advise having a pier net over a gaff for starters. There is usually plenty of folks there with a pier gaff, and most would be willing to gaff your fish for you. There are generally less people with pier nets, and you will want to have one to bring up the smaller fish onto the pier. A lost pompano due to trying to bring him onto the pier because nobody has a net is a heart breaker!

Most importantly, WATCH. Watch what everyone out there is doing. This will give you an idea of what area of the pier to fish for what species, how they are fishing for them, etc. Don't be too afraid to ask questions, but there will always be someone anywhere you go that will ignore you or be rude. If this happens, shrug it off, don't let it effect your attitude. 

The Outcast bait and tackle sale (starting tomorrow the 1st, through sunday the 4th) Is a great chance to stock up on things you want, for a good price. A good starting king and cobia rod is a key largo custom rod. Outcast will have these on sale for about $75 over the weekend. Look at these to get an idea on the style of rod, and pick one up if you need one! But any of the local tackle shops can help you out anytime.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Texas9

Austin said:


> I can tell you just about anything you want to know about fishing the local beach piers, well maybe not everything, but everything I've grown to know over the years. Most of us who fish the pier regularly have three rods. You do not want to pack on your whole arsenal for the trip to the pier. Why? It is hard to keep an eye on your equipment, thieves are common everywhere so it lessens your chances of one day having something taken while your attention is elsewhere. It's also more of a pain to haul everything up and down the pier, that is unless you have a pier cart (you can find these at any local tackle store). The three rods I am talking about are: A ling (cobia) rod, a king (mackerel) rod, and a pompano rod. Everyone has their own ways of fishing. As far as learning catching certain fish, you will learn this over time by watching folks on the pier, and reading a lot of good information. Another forum (dedicated to pier fishing) is panhandlepierfishing.com. Check it out, and you can ask any questions you may have there as well.
> 
> Generally the cobia rod is and 8 to 9 foot 1 piece rod, generally a 25lb class range rod. Your 9500ss reel would work well on this rod loaded full with 25-30lb mono line, or powerpro (personal preference, but both work fine.) This rod is used to throw a 2-4oz cobia jig (basically a large bucktail jig). You can find these at local tackle shops as well. We use this set up to sight cast to cobia, tarpon and schooling jack crevalle and bull redfish.
> 
> Your king rod would also be an 8 or 9 foot rod, but a lighter action, generally 15-20lb line class. As for a reel, you would want something that would hold about 250-300yds of 14-20lb. test. Which line weight is up to you. I generally use 14-17lb. These rods are used to throw natural bait such as cigar minnows, LY's, menhaden and hardtails. The lighter action rod helps cast these baits farther. The primary target with this rod is king mackerel when they start showing up in our waters. Generally you want to use a 12-18" leader made of steel (sevenstrand is preferred, but straight wire works well too. Use as small as of a swivel as possible (with a 30-60lb rating) to connect your line to your leader. As far as a hook goes, use treble hooks in the sizes of #4, #2, #1 and #1/0. You do not need to use a weight for this. The size of hook I use depends on what size bait I am using.
> 
> A pompano rod is basically an inshore rod. A good set up would be a 7 ft medium action rod, with a reel that will hold 250yds or so of 10lb test line. A shimano 2500 size reel is a good example. These rods are use to catch the smaller species around the pier such as pompano, spanish mackerel, sheepshead, flounder, redfish, whiting and black drum. The bait of choice for these rods is generally a pompano jig (smaller bucktail style jig.) You can find these in local tackle shops as well. A 15-20lb fluorocarbon leader is also great to use as well, although if targeting spanish mackerel, you want to use a light steel leader (spanish teeth cut through regular line easily, and will cause a lost bait).
> 
> I would advise having a pier net over a gaff for starters. There is usually plenty of folks there with a pier gaff, and most would be willing to gaff your fish for you. There are generally less people with pier nets, and you will want to have one to bring up the smaller fish onto the pier. A lost pompano due to trying to bring him onto the pier because nobody has a net is a heart breaker!
> 
> Most importantly, WATCH. Watch what everyone out there is doing. This will give you an idea of what area of the pier to fish for what species, how they are fishing for them, etc. Don't be too afraid to ask questions, but there will always be someone anywhere you go that will ignore you or be rude. If this happens, shrug it off, don't let it effect your attitude.
> 
> The Outcast bait and tackle sale (starting tomorrow the 1st, through sunday the 4th) Is a great chance to stock up on things you want, for a good price. A good starting king and cobia rod is a key largo custom rod. Outcast will have these on sale for about $75 over the weekend. Look at these to get an idea on the style of rod, and pick one up if you need one! But any of the local tackle shops can help you out anytime.
> 
> Hope this helps! :thumbup:


Read this twice


----------



## Pompano Joe

Great post Austin! Great place to start!


----------



## jigslinger

Nice post Austin. Great advice!


----------



## Boat-Dude

jigslinger said:


> Nice post Austin. Great advice!



Agreed, great advice.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pier Fishing*

Good post and info.

I think that it deserves a place as a 'sticky' :thumbsup: C2


----------



## Austin

I am going to make a separate thread, and hopefully it will get stickied.


----------

